

We Tore Down the San Francisco Embarcadero Freeway for THIS?? - theoa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOF7OYuWY0M&feature=youtu.be
This is not the right project for San Francisco. It does not support the transportation and affordable housing initiavies of the city, and requires too many variances. It benefits the developer but leaves the city with a poor bargain in return. In the process, it destroys open recreation space which benefits seniors and middle-income residents. The supervisors need to step up and say no to this development.<p>If you agree then please sign the petition at change.org - save the SF Financial District recreation area:<p>http://www.change.org/petitions/supervisor-and-board-president-stop-the-8-was...<p>CalSTRS has already wasted $25 million on the "Wall of Wealth". Why can't CalSTRS learn? Why can't CalSTRS learn - to invest in affordable housing for teachers?<p>The Port of San Francisco proposes transferring $24 million of San Francisco property taxes from this project. Why? To pay for stuff and refund $5 million to Simon Snellgrove's thing. In other words, the Port says: "Give away the city kitty."<p>What do you do with with big center city spaces? London builds a Ferris wheel. Paris sets up video screens up for every event in front of city hall. Chicago has Millennium Park. San Francisco builds absentee-owner condos? Stop this fail!<p>San Francisco Supervisors: please give this site to Facebook or Apple or Google. Give this project to Wikipedia or Craigslist. Give the planning to somebody who builds successful projects, who understands the modern world...
======
theoa
This is not the right project for San Francisco. It does not support the
transportation and affordable housing initiavies of the city, and requires too
many variances. It benefits the developer but leaves the city with a poor
bargain in return. In the process, it destroys open recreation space which
benefits seniors and middle-income residents. The supervisors need to step up
and say no to this development.

If you agree with the views expressed in the video then please sign the
petition at change.org - save the SF Financial District recreation area:

[http://www.change.org/petitions/supervisor-and-board-
preside...](http://www.change.org/petitions/supervisor-and-board-president-
stop-the-8-was..).

CalSTRS has already wasted $25 million on the "Wall of Wealth". Why can't
CalSTRS learn? Why can't CalSTRS learn - to invest in affordable housing for
teachers?

The Port of San Francisco proposes transferring $24 million of San Francisco
property taxes from this project. Why? To pay for stuff and refund $5 million
to Simon Snellgrove's thing. In other words, the Port says: "Give away the
city kitty."

What do you do with with big center city spaces? London builds a Ferris wheel.
Paris sets up video screens up for every event in front of city hall. Chicago
has Millennium Park. San Francisco builds absentee-owner condos? Stop this
fail!

San Francisco Supervisors: please give this site to Facebook or Apple or
Google. Give this project to Wikipedia or Craigslist. Give the planning to
somebody who builds successful projects, who understands the modern world, and
makes really cool things happen...

